# putón berbenero [verbenero]



## jpaulopf

Hola, amigos. ¿Qué tal?

Escuché esa expresión en la serie española "A tortas con la vida". ¿Qué significa "putón berbenero"?

Gracias.


----------



## Csalrais

*Putón verbenero *es un insulto que se aplica a aquella mujer (nunca la he visto usada con hombres) de la que se opina que es demasiado libre en sus relaciones con los hombres, al exhibirse excesivamente o actuar de manera provocativa o incluso por tener relaciones sexuales con muchos hombres diferentes. También puede hacer referencia a que, además de hacer todo eso, lo haga de manera que todo el mundo sepa que se comporta así con los hombres sin importarle la mala fama.

Todo esto desde la perspectiva del que insulta, claro.


----------



## jpaulopf

Gracias por tu contestación...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Csalrais said:


> *Putón verbenero *es un insulto que se aplica a aquella mujer (nunca la he visto usada con hombres) de la que se opina que es demasiado libre en sus relaciones con los hombres, al exhibirse excesivamente o actuar de manera provocativa o incluso por tener relaciones sexuales con muchos hombres diferentes. También puede hacer referencia a que, además de hacer todo eso, lo haga de manera que todo el mundo sepa que se comporta así con los hombres sin importarle la mala fama.
> 
> Todo esto desde la perspectiva del que insulta, claro.



Hola Csalrais:

Si el insulto va dirigido a una mujer, ¿no debería ser "putona verbenera"?

Gracias.


----------



## Jonno

No, el aumentativo de puta es putón aunque se refiera a una mujer.

Se dice "un putón", en masculino, y por tanto verbenero. No tengo explicación para ello, pero así lo recoge incluso el DRAE:

putón.
(Del aum. de puta).
1. m. despect. coloq. Mujer de costumbres sexuales muy libres.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Muchas gracias, Jonno, por tu explicación. Me queda más que claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y qué es "verbenero"?

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Supongo que tendrá el sentido de juerguista, bulliciosa, desmesurada. Respecto al aumentativo, curiosamente ocurre lo mismo con otro sinónimo: zorra-zorrón.

*zorrón**1**.*
*1. *m. aum. de *zorra* (‖ prostituta).

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Ya caigo del guindo.
Me acordé de "La verbena de la paloma" y llegué al significado de "verbena".
Gracias, Lurre.
La palabra por acá no significa nada.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y qué es "verbenero"?
> 
> _



Pues que va a las verbenas. O séase, que va de fiesta... de moral distraída, digamos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro que, ahora que lo pienso, putón verbenero se acostumbra a decir despectivamente de las mujeres que se visten de forma muy provocativa o llamativa, tal como dice Csalrais; como si fueran vestidas de fiesta. Quizá de ahí lo de verbenero. A ver qué dicen los españoles.

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Los españoles...  Fantástico el toque. 

Ahora las verbenas son más que nada para chiquillos, atracciones de feria, norias, esas cosas; pero a principios y mediados del siglo pasado eran fiestas más "adultas", bailongos sobre todo, que se hacían en merenderos al aire libre, normalmente en verano. Aquí, en la capital del Imperio, eran famosas las de san Isidro, san Antonio, la del Carmen, etc. Y todas se celebraban en un barrio que se llamaba la Bombilla, una zona algo acanallada junto al río.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no creo que sean fiestas en desuso, amigo Colchonero. Todos los pueblos tienen su verbena veraniega, con atracciones de feria, en efecto, pero también con bailes, cenas populares y otros despilfarros.


----------



## Jonno

Por cierto, que el aumentativo en -on masculino para palabras femeninas no es exclusivo de putón: de "una fiesta" tenemos "un fiestón", por ejemplo.

Y eso de que las verbenas están en desuso... será en la capital del reino  Pásate por cualquier fiesta de pueblo por aquí por el norte y verás


----------



## Colchonero

No he dicho que las verbenas estén en desuso sino que han cambiado y ahora van más dirigidas a la chavalería; antes, según lo que contaban mis mayores, eran otra cosa. 

Al menos eso es lo que percibo por aquí, como diría el otro. Tal vez en las provincias sea distinto.


----------



## Lurrezko

En las provincias más remotas del Imperio, allá do acechan los bárbaros, estas tradiciones aún perviven, creo.


----------



## Colchonero

En el _limes_, frente a los bosques más oscuros...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> Yo no creo que sean fiestas en desuso, amigo Colchonero. Todos los pueblos tienen su verbena veraniega, con atracciones de feria, en efecto, pero también con bailes, cenas populares y otros despilfarros.



¿No asistes a las actuales de La Mercè? Te las recomiendo, sobre todo Els correfocs. (Lleva guantes, mascarilla y sombrero de copa ancha, eso sí).


----------



## swift

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> Hola Csalrais:
> 
> Si el insulto va dirigido a una mujer, ¿no debería ser "putona verbenera"?
> 
> Gracias.


Pensá en _mujer, mujerón_. Pinairun nos puso a discutir sobre esto hace algún tiempo: fiestón, fiestaza.
Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Jonno said:


> Por cierto, que el aumentativo en -on masculino para palabras femeninas no es exclusivo de putón: de "una fiesta" tenemos "un fiestón", por ejemplo.
> 
> Y eso de que las verbenas están en desuso... será en la capital del reino  Pásate por cualquier fiesta de pueblo por aquí por el norte y verás



Creo que ya tocamos este tema en otro hilo, pero hay muchos ejemplos de palabras que añadiéndoles el aumentativo "on" pasan a significar el mismo objeto pero más grande, quizás porque lo grande se asocia con lo masculino.

Puerta, portón.
Caja, cajón.
Guitarra, guitarrón.

De ahí el putón.


----------



## Colchonero

A ver, lo repito porque tiene su sentido en cuanto al significado de putón verbenero.  Claro que sigue habiendo verbenas, sobre todo en los pueblos; pero hace cincuenta, sesenta, ochenta años, eran la diversión central de las clases populares, no tenían el mismo aire infantilizado que ahora, y eran fiestas mucho más canallas; por lo menos en Madrid, los bailongos que eran el centro de esas fiestas debían tener, por lo que me han contado, un aire de cafetín tanguero, entre peligroso y malevo. De ahí lo de verbenero asociado a putón.


----------



## swift

El amigo Xiao nos contaba que a veces se aplica esta expresión a varones:


XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí, en Galicia, si queremos insultar hacemos  como en Argentina, usamos _putona_. Lo de _putón_ sólo lo usamos asociado al adjetivo _verbenero_ en la expresión _es un putón verbenero_  para referirnos a una mujer (y también a un hombre) dedicada a la  crápula. No es un auténtico insulto ya que supone una cierta dosis de  complicidad y simpatía.


----------



## Colchonero

swift said:


> El amigo Xiao nos contaba que a veces se aplica esta expresión a varones:



Sí, también se aplica, pero no sólo asociado a _verbenero_; también es frecuente *putón desorejado *(y no me pregunten de dónde viene esta expresión porque lo ignoro)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Piensa en la aplicación de la justicia, muy sumaria en otros tiempos.


----------



## Colchonero

XiaoRoel said:


> Piensa en la aplicación de la justicia, muy sumaria en otros tiempos.



Ah, pues sí, seguramente tienes razón.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Colchonero said:


> Sí, también se aplica, pero no sólo asociado a _verbenero_; también es frecuente *putón desorejado *(y no me pregunten de dónde viene esta expresión porque lo ignoro)



¿Los desorejados no eran los *pendones*?


----------



## Colchonero

En cuestiones de _desoreje_, he escuchado más putón; pero pendón también se oye, sí.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Google aparecen entradas a las dos expresiones, es verdad.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Consultad las antiguas leyes. Y las conclusiones de los concilios medievales (y anteriores).


----------



## Vampiro

Es muy posible que en el concilio de Letrán, año 1139, del papa Inocencio II, “Por la disciplina y buenas costumbres”, algo se dijera de putones verbeneros.
_


----------



## cbrena

De un artículo de Amando de Miguel en Libertad Digital:


> Originariamente _pendón_ quiere decir bandera, enseña, cualquier tela o adorno llamativo. Popularmente, los _pendones_ eran los retazos de telas que quedaban sobrantes en el obrador de los sastres. Naturalmente, eran de distintos colores y texturas. Con ellas se hacían “centones”, esto es, colchas o vestidos multicolores (en inglés _patchwork_). Es muy posible que algunas putas se vistieran así, por lo que se produjo la metonimia de designar como “pendones” a las putas. De ahí se derivó lo de _pendejo_, que es como prostituta muy arrastrada. Por si fuera poco despectivo lo de pendón, se añadieron algunas subclases. Por ejemplo, *“pendón verbenero”*, la puta que andaba a la caza de clientes por los bailes populares madrileños. Como estrato ínfimo estaba el *“pendón (o putón) desorejado”*. Decir “desorejado” equivalía a vil, infame, porque cortar las orejas era una pena infamante para algunos delincuentes. Recordemos que el arte del insulto es un trasunto de la riqueza del idioma. No me vengan con remilgos feministas.



En mi opinión* putón verbenero *y *putón desorejado* son insultos más fuertes que *pendón verbenero* y *pendón desorejado*. Estos dos últimos me parecen atribuibles también a hombres, los dos primeros sólo a mujeres.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Volviendo no obstante al origen del término *verbena*, Ricardo Soca, fundador de La Página del Idioma Español, cuenta que en la edad media, para que la planta medicinal llamada *verbena *hiciera efecto, había que cortarla muy de *madrugada*. Así, *coger la verbena* llegó a significar *madrugar mucho*, extendiéndose el término *verbena *a aquellas fiestas nocturnas que se prolongaban hasta altas horas de la madrugada.

En mi modesta opinión, lo que hace la diferencia en el horario de cierre entre las verbenas de antaño y las de ahora es que hoy en día los adultos disponen de una mayor oferta de locales nocturnos, tales como las discotecas, en los que pueden dar libre curso a sus necesidades rítmicas y ligacionales, cosa que antes solo era posible en las escasas verbenas estivales, y que, por lo tanto, a las verbenas de hoy asisten sobre todo las familias. Por lo tanto, se comprende quizá más fácilmente la presencia en las antiguas verbenas de ese personaje clásico, alegre y libre, sin recato ni prejuicios, que le decía de tú a los hombres y además fumaba, y que fue objeto del despiadado resquemor de esposas, novias, amantes y singles que poco tardaron en colgarle el consabido sambenito de *putón verbenero*...


----------



## Colchonero

Un momento, por favor, que todavía voy por el Tercer Concilio de Letrán.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En desacuerdo co R. Soca, antes citado, verbenero no viene de la recogida de la verbena, sino de las fiestas de recepción de la "prima-vera", de origen pagano y licenciosas y pecaminosas para la moral cristiana.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> En desacuerdo co R. Sosa, antes citado, verbeno no viene de la recogida de la verbena, sino de las fiestas de recepción de la "prima-vera", de origen pagano y licenciosas y pecaminosas para la moral cristiana.



Interesante. ¿Alguna fuente, *XiaoRoel*?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Desde Plinio montones de fuentes. Todo se remonta a un ramo ritual de los sacerdotes paganos (el nombre de la planta y las demás acepciones y derivados). En español es latinismo bastante tardío (s. XIV, escrito _berbena_). La acepción relacionada con las fiestas _ver-aniegas_ de san Pedro y san Juan, remonta sólo al s. XVIII ó XIX y tiene que ver con la pagana recogida de esta flor para las abluciones del día de san Juan, que todavía se conserva viva, al menos en mi tierra. Ahí puede estar lo de madrugar (por recogerlas en la primera mañana, con el rocío todavía sobre ellas, aunque en mi tierra se recogen el día anterior). La verbena siempre estuvo ligada a la hechicería tal como aparece en el diccionario de autoridades, del s. XVIII.


----------



## Lurrezko

Empezamos con un putón verbenero y estamos en Plinio y el Concilio de Letrán. Me encanta este foro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Y aún no saqué a colación los concilios de Elvira, Braga, Toledo, Zaragoza y Tarragona, que darían mucho que comentar al respecto de las costumbres admitidas (y no admitidas) y de las penas eclesiásticas correspondientes. También del código de Alarico, el Fuero juzgo, las "pre(g)máticas varias de los Austrias, etc. Mucha tela que coratar.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> Desde Plinio montones de fuentes. Todo se remonta a un ramo ritual de los sacerdotes paganos (el nombre de la planta y las demás acepciones y derivados). En español es latinismo bastante tardío (s. XIV, escrito _berbena_). La acepción relacionada con las fiestas _ver-aniegas_ de san Pedro y san Juan, remonta sólo al s. XVIII ó XIX y tiene que ver con la pagana recogida de esta flor para las abluciones del día de san Juan, que todavía se conserva viva, al menos en mi tierra. Ahí puede estar lo de madrugar (por recogerlas en la primera mañana, con el rocío todavía sobre ellas, aunque en mi tierra se recogen el día anterior). La verbena siempre estuvo ligada a la hechicería tal como aparece en el diccionario de autoridades, del s. XVIII.



¡Genial! Gracias por la información. 

*Aquí*, lo que dice Ricardo Soca al respecto (solo para dejar constancia de la fuente que usé para mi comentario de arriba).


----------



## cbrena

Y yo no he sacado que la verbena es una planta galactogoga. Voy a ver si encuentro alguna receta de cocina.


----------



## Pinairun

Ya puestos, y hablando de desorejados gracias a las antiguas leyes, por aquí llamaban (o llaman todavía, no lo sé) despectivamente _belarrimotza _(oreja cortada) a los _inmigrantes _procedentes del resto de España.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Y aún no saqué a colación los concilios de Elvira, Braga, Toledo, Zaragoza y Tarragona, que darían mucho que comentar al respecto de las costumbres admitidas (y no admitidas) y de las penas eclesiásticas correspondientes. También del código de Alarico, el Fuero juzgo, las "pre(g)máticas varias de los Austrias, etc. Mucha tela que coratar.


Expláyate, expláyate, que si me hacen hablar de la Pacificación de la Araucanía, la Campaña del Desierto, o el exterminio del pueblo selknam, el hilo se puede ir a la mierda y al menos a mi, hasta ahora, me resulta de lo más interesante.
No tenía idea del origen del termino "verbena" y es harto más interesante que lo que hubiese podido imaginarme.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todo esto de las verbenas en última instancia se remonta a un ritual pagano romano, antiquísmo, en el que se celebraban las calendas de Marzo, se inauguraba el año contorneando las puertas con laurel, romero o verbena (uerbenaca en latín) en forma de uerbenae (ramos sagrados). Estas costumbres (y muchas otras) motivaron en los primeros concilios hispánicos (Elvira, Braga, Zaragoza, Tarragona) frecuentes condenas especialmente dirigidas la mundo rural donde se habían refugiado allá por los siglos IV, V y siguientes estas costumbres y ritos.
Conservamos un texto de Martín de Dumio, el De correctione rusticorum, base de muchas de las condenas conciliares, de gran curiosidad para un aficionado a los temas de la antropología y el folclore. Todavía en la visita pastoral a su diócesis de Mondoñedo muy a finales del s. XV o a comienzos del XVI, el obispo Guevara (el del _Relox de príncipes_) documenta casi las mismas costumbres en el mundo rural gallego que más de mil años antes había condenado Martín de Dumio.
*Verbena* tiene pues un tufillo pagano, festivo, muy ligado a ritos agrícolas y de procreación.
No me extiendo más, amigo Vampiro, para no darte pie a que cuentes sucesos tan trágicos e injustos como los que nombrabas, menos amenos que lo que _supra_ comenté.


----------



## Vampiro

Muy agradecido, maestro.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El Museo Plantin Moretus, de Amberes, está ubicado en el edificio que fue morada e imprenta de Christofel Plantjin y Jan Moretus. Además dibujos de Rubens, exponen un ejemplar de la Biblia de 36 líneas de Gutenberg, una Biblia Polyglotta, en cinco idiomas, del siglo XVI, el Theatrum Orbis Terrarum de Ortelius, un tratado de anatomía de Vesalius, y otros libros e impresos que despiertan la codicia de cualquier bibliófilo; pues bien, hay ejemplares de edictos impresos en la casa, en español y flamenco, dirigidos a la población local y a los soldados de los tercios españoles; en alguno de ellos leí que a los soldados que tuvieran relaciones sexuales con prostitutas se les cortaría la nariz, supongo que como medida para prevenir el _morbo gallico _(lúes o sífilis) que diezmaba los ejércitos de todos los países. Pero nunca he leído u oído nada de 'pendón desnarigado' y eso puede tener alguna connotación sexista.   
Nota para Xiao: ¿Todavía se insultan los niños gallegos llamándose 'galicosos' sin saber a ciencia cierta lo que eso significa?


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko said:


> Empezamos con un putón verbenero y estamos en Plinio y el Concilio de Letrán. Me encanta este foro.



 

Me estoy imaginando la situación:

- Guarra, que no llegas ni a pelandrusca... eres tan sólo un putón verbenero.
- Sabrás tú, inculta, que los putones verbeneros tenemos solera. Tenemos abolengo. Ya nos citan en el Concilio de Letrán... pero, ¡qué entenderás tu de artes y de ciencias!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No tengo a mano el 'Diccionario secreto' de C.J.Cela. Es probable que ahí se encuentre una contundente definición de los putones verbeneros, 
libre de reminiscencias paganas y lateranenses, así como de los pendones desorejados y los puteros desnarigados.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo sólo tengo el tomo I (serie _coleo_ y afines), pero evidentemente no trae nada relacionado con puta o putón, ya desorejado, ya verbenero. Si alguien posee más material de Cela (más bien de su "oficina" de meritorios, becarios y "negros") del aire del diccionario secreto que hable sobre el tema de los putones, sería de agradecer que nos informase (si hace falta, hasta puede "textearlo").


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo sólo tengo el tomo I (serie _coleo_ y afines), pero evidentemente no trae nada relacionado con puta o putón, ya desorejado, ya verbenero. Si alguien posee más material de Cela (más bien de su "oficina" de meritorios, becarios y "negros") del aire del diccionario secreto que hable sobre el tema de los putones, sería de agradecer que nos informase (si hace falta, hasta puede "textearlo").



Tampoco hay entrada en el tomo II (Alianza Alfaguara 1968).


----------



## Colchonero

Vaya, qué fatalidad. A falta de bibliografía, tendremos que hacer una investigación de campo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Voy a por el espectrógrafo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lurrezko said:


> Voy a por el espectrógrafo.



Muy prudente. Así no habrá confusión con los puttonyos del Tokay.


----------



## Sátrapa Argentino

Uno por ahí en éste hilo escribió que en Argentina desconocemos lo de putón verbenero, putón desorejado; Ésto No es así, se conoce perfectamente la expresión. Se usa más la segunda: Putón desorejado, ya que no se usa nada de lo relacionado a la verbena, pero no desconocemos su significado. Acerca de "Putona" Sí, claro que se usa pero No reemplaza a Putón, diría que ni siquiera es un aumentativo, al contrario es un pseudo diminutivo, hasta suele ser acompañada del prefijo "medio/a", 'Es media putona' o sea no llega a ser puta, 'Es putona' o sea tiene algunas cosas de puta, es como puta. Putona suena a ruralismo Argentino, hablar de gauchos, etc, trasladado luego al Lunfardo.


----------



## The cub

Se aplica el calificativo de "putón verbenero" a aquella mujer que viste de forma provocativa y a la que le gusta ir de picos pardos, o andar "de verbena de la Paloma". De ahí lo de verbenero. Además, este calificativo sugiere que no se trata de una muchacha todavía inmadura, sino de una mujer más "hecha" que ya conoce de los vicios y pecados de este mundo.


----------

